# Front page Picture in Evening Herald this evening



## papervalue (10 Nov 2010)

Its commom knowledge to-day about accountancy firm in regard to email going around(Have not seem email) in regard to female employees etc. this matter should be dealt with internally.etc

The country is bascially bust and Herald is reporting on this email, ok all papers are talking about it but printing their pictures on front page, page 2 and 3 is absolute gutter reporting.

None of these women deserve their picture on a national newspaper. They have a right to privacy.

I hope the Herald issues front page apology to these women tomorrow.

I happen to buy the paper each day but from now on I may not get it at all.

Does anyone think the printing of their pictures is totaaly unacceptable?


----------



## Sunny (10 Nov 2010)

No offence but it's the evening herald!


----------



## lightswitch (10 Nov 2010)

Agree with Sunny.  The Evening Herald has stooped to new lows over the past few years.  Full of junk regarding petty criminals, Z list celebs and stuff like this.  If I had been one of those girls ( and that ship has sailed  I wouldn't be impressed, but apparently it's  not an invasion of privacy or any offence at all.   Another red top rag, but in the evenings.


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Nov 2010)

I see the Indo followed suit. Very shabby by the paper, as a fan I'm dissappointed.

Overall though I'd have to say its a storm in a teacup, the world is gone PC mad. "Male employees suss out new female joiners - shocker !!!!!" It was unwise of the lads to send around the email but whoever sent it outside the firm more culpable, and the Hedild and Indo have made it a lot worse for the ladies involved.

Sure, bar the alleged derogatory comments (which I havent seen), its practically an honour to be among the 13 -though the honour should have remained in the firm.

I think offices should invest more in watercoolers and encourage people to interact there, not on email. Heads will role which is a pity and will, IMHO, be a disproportionate response to the whole thing.


----------



## papervalue (11 Nov 2010)

The Mail also published pictures this morning and also carries the names of who email was sent to by cc

To me this is an internal matter for the firm

Maybe it seem as a bit of fun internally in accountancy firm but newspapers have brought it down to pits level

Just imagine being one of the females involved who is on the shy side and quiet/keep to your self- To have your photo published in national paper is way out of order. These females did nothing to deserve this. I would hope the females involved kick up a storm over pictures being published in paper. 

Would the Hearld/Independent/Daily Mail Like it if the general public send around a email rating their staff or published pictures? I would not think so.

If I worked for any of the newspapers involved in printing the pictures I would be embarresed to be an employee of theirs.

Also think how the females involved feel, imagine their parents, boyfriends/husbands brothers sisters will all see their picture in the paper for an email where they had no part in.

If newspapers have broke no law here- It is a very sad, Someone at paper must have question the morals of publishing the pictures.


----------



## Niall M (11 Nov 2010)

Does anyone have a copy they could e mail me?


----------



## Firefly (11 Nov 2010)

Niall M said:


> Does anyone have a copy they could e mail me?



LOL.

Also, wouldn't it be a lot worse if they had a "minger" list!


----------



## Sunny (11 Nov 2010)

Firefly said:


> LOL.
> 
> Also, wouldn't it be a lot worse if they had a "minger" list!


 
Having worked in one of those firms many moons ago, they usually did!


----------



## micmclo (11 Nov 2010)

This goes on in all large offices
Their biggest mistake was getting caught.



> have reservations about the last one getting in......


Doubt she was impressed


----------



## pixiebean22 (11 Nov 2010)

It is true, this goes on everywhere with the new intake.


----------



## Sunny (11 Nov 2010)

The girls are alright. They have the company over a barrell! Don't think the boys have much of a future career in the company though!


----------



## Boyd (11 Nov 2010)

Niall M said:


> Does anyone have a copy they could e mail me?



Here you go!

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=134401&d=1289409411

Defo a few controversial ones in there. Its ridiculous though, I had a conversation with 4 people (including my team leader) about top ten women in the office last Thursday night in the pub. Its not bloody national news, its what men (and women) do.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Nov 2010)

username123 said:


> Its ridiculous though, I had a conversation with 4 people (including my team leader) about top ten women in the office last Thursday night in the pub.


 
A conversation in the pub is totally different to emailing pics and names round the internet, and a world away from printing the girls faces on the front page of a national newspaper.


----------



## micmclo (11 Nov 2010)

*This would be my shortlist for the top ten*



> Great work.....have reservations about the last one getting in......





> Lads a couple added and also departments





> FYI. New clunge.





> History: This message has been forwarded.
> Delete my email signature etc if forward.



Someone is a fan on The Inbetweeners on Channel 4 I see


----------



## Boyd (11 Nov 2010)

Agreed but still think its totally blown out of proportion - and printing their pictures in the paper is crazy.


----------



## Boyd (11 Nov 2010)

micmclo said:


> fyi. New clunge.



lol


----------



## Niall M (11 Nov 2010)

username123 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=134401&d=1289409411
> 
> Defo a few controversial ones in there. Its ridiculous though, I had a conversation with 4 people (including my team leader) about top ten women in the office last Thursday night in the pub. Its not bloody national news, its what men (and women) do.


 
i was actually joking but may have to browse....


----------



## Boyd (11 Nov 2010)

Niall M said:


> i was actually joking but may have to browse....



Sure you were


----------



## DB74 (11 Nov 2010)

Starting clockwise from left, my scores would be ... only joking


----------



## becky (11 Nov 2010)

username123 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=134401&d=1289409411
> 
> Defo a few controversial ones in there. Its ridiculous though, I had a conversation with 4 people (including my team leader) about top ten women in the office last Thursday night in the pub. Its not bloody national news, its what men (and women) do.


 
Listened to Matt Copper and the 2 said the same, it happens all the time. We have done about the boys but not on an email especially the work ones.

The issue here is it was a work email and some senior managers were all involved as far as I can gather. 

I wouldn't like to think my GM here rates me on a work email.


----------



## micmclo (11 Nov 2010)

becky said:


> some senior managers were all involved as far as I can gather.



Senior associate

And an associate is way down near the bottom, these were not senior managers


----------



## TarfHead (11 Nov 2010)

Sure is this not how/why Facebook got started  ?


----------



## pixiebean22 (11 Nov 2010)

It's irrelevant but I wouldn't describe any of the associates I work with as "way down near the bottom".


----------



## micmclo (11 Nov 2010)

Closer to the bottom then the top so

A senior manager is entirely different


----------



## Boyd (11 Nov 2010)

What are people actually giving out about?

1) The fact that lads and girls talk about how hot their work colleagues are?
2) The fact these lads stupidly put it in an email
3) The fact that one of them sent it outside the company
4) The fact that the paper printed the pictures

As far as i'm concerned 1 is normal and acceptable, 2/3 are certainly not a good idea and 4 is what you'd expect from that paper. 2 probably comes into play since PWC is such a large company, we have a staff list on our intranet


----------



## Odea (11 Nov 2010)

The "woman" whingers are on the Joe show at the moment.


----------



## johnd (11 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> T. Tll! Don't think the boys have much of a future career in the company though!



You are joking!!  
This will do wonders for the boy's career's in PWC. As we speak they are probable been offered promotion as they have shown themselves to be the type of boys the company likes. As for the "girls" involved  - what woman wouldn't like to see herself referred to as the best c..t out of ten. Such a wonderful honour. I loved the way the Irish Indo and Evening Rag published the photos of the "girls" but refused to publish to names of the "men" concerned.

It's like the appalling Stephen McNamare of Ryanair insisting that the girlie calender is for charity when everyone know neither NcNamare or O'Leary would give a drink to a dying man unless there was a photographer present.
It all about money at the end of the day. That's the bottom line.


----------



## thedaras (11 Nov 2010)

I would imagine that for various reasons,the girls who are in the "top ten" may be annoyed.,perhaps not though.

But imagine if your daughter was working there and didn't make it into the top ten.. you would feel for her...

So you could have a lot of women who are very intelligent, hard working etc,but according to some of their male counterparts they don't cut muster.

I would hope this wouldn't bother them,but they are human..so knowing someone doesn't think you are attractive,be it a man or woman and have it put into the public domain must be offensive.


----------



## Sunny (11 Nov 2010)

I love the fact that the evening herald is taking the moral high ground while printing the pictures! Look, this has been going on for years. I worked for a big four firm in my younger years and I have worked in trading floors in london. The big 4 firm was way worse in terms of this type of thing! It was better than college! They take on loads of kids out of university every year. They have money and the companies encourage a work hard, play hard life. What do they expect? I was once voted guy with the best personality and we all know what that means!


----------



## boaber (11 Nov 2010)

[broken link removed]

I wonder how long the company on the top left will remain a client of the firm!


----------



## DB74 (11 Nov 2010)

Accountants don't turn down any business


----------



## Yorrick (12 Nov 2010)

Hopefully PWC have to make a suitable financial settlement to all the new intake whether they made the list or not. These women are not fools. They are top graduates who came through a thorough selection system and may have been offered traineeships with other firms. They have PWC on the floor and should start pressing the stiletto heels on the neck.

And as for the fool who started the e mail he will be thrown to the wolves. If Bank of Ireland can do it to Soden then a young fool in PWC won't be saved.


----------



## Slash (12 Nov 2010)

Yorrick said:


> Hopefully PWC have to make a suitable financial settlement to all the new intake whether they made the list or not.



I doubt it. PwC are pretty tight, so I expect the only thing they may get is some of veiled apology. AFAIK the only thing that has happend so far is that senior management have spoken individually to the girls, but there has been no mention of any sort of compensation.

One of the things that amuses me about this whole affair is that PwC, an organisation with a very high opinion of itself, puts itself forward as an expert in the areas of IT, Systems Implementation, HR management, etc. It has fallen down miserabley on some of those very areas in which it purports to be an expert.


----------



## Complainer (12 Nov 2010)

Slash said:


> One of the things that amuses me about this whole affair is that PwC, an organisation with a very high opinion of itself, puts itself forward as an expert in the areas of IT, Systems Implementation, HR management, etc. It has fallen down miserabley on some of those very areas in which it purports to be an expert.



Indeed - along with the factor that the individual staff involved, supposedly the cream of the cream of young Irish professionals were stupid enough to believe that they wouldn't get caught.

My memory of the annual intake announcements was that you could see with partners recruited based on surname/school/rugby/golf and which ones recruited based on talent.


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Nov 2010)

I think ye are being a bit OTT on the cynicism here. You can be guaranteed they have every policy to beat the band, and a staff handbook second to none. Given the fuss some individuals will be taken out and shot.... unnecessarily... but there you go.

But you cant legislate for the behaviour of individuals, if only policies and procedures could fix everything Ireland would be trouble free about 10 years ago (when we went PC and procedures & policies-mad). Trouble is that that they are so unwieldy and 'dust gathering' in nature that then get ignored and it will always boil back to basic cop on. Cop on would have said its risky to send an email on the particular issue involved.

As to how it reflects on the firm - plenty of bovine excrement being written about "top brass", "sexist culture" etc.- giz a break. The people involved were in door a year or two, "yellow packers" you might say, part of the 3 year assembly line. Sculpted more by oi-bi-fa uncovered and college binge drinking that any corporate culture that infected them. Boys will be Boys after all, and what they did was relatively harmless.

Neoptism and 'old boys club' is everywhere in Ireland and is irrelevant to this tale.

As for the ladies, I think they'd be most unwise to make a fuss or look for money. This has been a hassle for them (made a lot worse by the newspapers), I bet they just want to get on with the job and forget about this episode. Trying to cash in would mark you out as an opportunist and you can be guaranteed that your career in that firm wouldnt extend beyond your initial contract - at the start of what should be a good career the last thing you'd want to do is "dirty your bib". Given the calibre of the people involved I'd be amazed if they've any interest in trying to turn a grimy buck out of it.


----------



## pixiebean22 (12 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> Indeed - along with the factor that the individual staff involved, supposedly the cream of the cream of young Irish professionals were stupid enough to believe that they wouldn't get caught.
> 
> My memory of the annual intake announcements was that you could see with partners recruited based on surname/school/rugby/golf and which ones recruited based on talent.


 
+++1 on that


----------



## shanegl (12 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> Indeed - along with the factor that the individual staff involved, supposedly the cream of the cream of young Irish professionals were stupid enough to believe that they wouldn't get caught.
> 
> My memory of the annual intake announcements was that you could see with partners recruited based on surname/school/rugby/golf and which ones recruited based on talent.



As you're fond of saying when you bend over backwards to defend the public service: "Show us the evidence".


----------



## Complainer (12 Nov 2010)

shanegl said:


> As you're fond of saying when you bend over backwards to defend the public service: "Show us the evidence".



Ok then, I'll go dig out that pile of newsletters from the organisation that I worked in 15-20 years ago and get you all the evidence you need. Hold on there until I get back down from the attic - it's worth waiting for, I promise.


----------



## MandaC (13 Nov 2010)

Everyone is entitled to dignity and respect in the workplace and to describe your colleagues as "new klunge" is not on in my book.  

PWC with such a high opinion of itself for recruiting only the best would want to re-think that on the grounds of the cop on of those guys - if they had brains they would be dangerous.  Surely with the competition for jobs in this day and age there are better able candidates who are willing to do a day's work for a day's pay.   I know plenty.  They sound like a pack of juvenile idiots and on what PWC charge out I would hate to have any of these plonkers sent to my office. 

The papers are also out of line publishing people's photos like they are on FBI's most wanted list.

I believe they (PWC) are sending out emails to their clients apologising.


----------



## Mers1 (15 Nov 2010)

Does anyone else think the majority of the young ladies all look alike?  I'd wonder about their HR poilcy


----------



## becky (15 Nov 2010)

Mers1 said:


> Does anyone else think the majority of the young ladies all look alike? I'd wonder about their HR poilcy


 

I have to say I thought the same


----------



## thedaras (15 Nov 2010)

Beauty and brains...some people got it all..


----------



## DB74 (15 Nov 2010)

thedaras said:


> Beauty and brains...some people got it all..


 
Thanks!


----------



## thedaras (15 Nov 2010)




----------



## pinkyBear (15 Nov 2010)

Aparently all attractive members of PWC staff are employed as auditors ( customer orientated ), and the not so attractive ones are working in Tax...

P..


----------



## thedaras (15 Nov 2010)

If I were a HR manager, and two guys came for an interview,both had equal qualifications and manners/personality etc, If one was better looking that the other,I would opt for the better looking one..why not..
Its a hard knock life..


----------



## TarfHead (15 Nov 2010)

mers1 said:


> does anyone else think the majority of the young ladies all look alike? I'd wonder about their hr poilcy :d


 
+1

Though, this is probably not the full intake. Just the ones the '_genius_' who compiled and mailed out the list deemed worthy of inclusion.


----------



## becky (15 Nov 2010)

thedaras said:


> If I were a HR manager, and two guys came for an interview,both had equal qualifications and manners/personality etc, If one was better looking that the other,I would opt for the better looking one..why not..
> Its a hard knock life..


 
I read somewhere that there is research which proves this actually happens - now it might have been a poll by the Daily Mail.


----------



## boaber (15 Nov 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Aparently all attractive members of PWC staff are employed as auditors ( customer orientated ), and the not so attractive ones are working in Tax...
> 
> P..



-1

Those that work in Tax are also very much client facing


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2010)

thedaras said:


> If I were a HR manager, and two guys came for an interview,both had equal qualifications and manners/personality etc, If one was better looking that the other,I would opt for the better looking one..why not..
> Its a hard knock life..



I worked in tax.....not in pwc.....are you trying to tell me something!


----------



## thedaras (15 Nov 2010)

I never mentioned tax,did I..
If the cap fits though...


----------



## boaber (15 Nov 2010)

Smithers, release the hounds...

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/a...e-media-over-use-of-girls-photos-2419326.html


----------



## Conan (15 Nov 2010)

It is the ultimate insult by the Sindo to publish this article yesterday when it was their own papers - The Herald and the Independent- who published the girls photos.
Typical of the Sindo. From reading the article you would think that it was an entirely different media outlet that published the photos. And for most of last week the area around the PWC offices were crawling with so called journalists trying to invent stories.


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2010)

thedaras said:


> I never mentioned tax,did I..
> If the cap fits though...



Sorry, meant to quote pinkybear as to the less attractive people working in tax.....not true..........certainly not from our practice anyway!


----------



## PaddyW (16 Nov 2010)

MandaC said:


> I worked in tax.....not in pwc.....are you trying to tell me something!



If you'd like to show us your picture we could rate you


----------



## Boyd (16 Nov 2010)

Nice!


----------

